# Back seat cardboard template?



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there such a thing? For my '67 GTO I need the cardboard liner that goes behind the back seat upright. Ames has them, but due to size I would guess shipping is crazy. Does anyone sell a paper template I could use to cut it out of heavy cardboard or a similar material?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Most of the major Pontiac Resto parts suppliers should have the Trunk Divider Panel as its known.
It basically is a HD cardboard panel that goes in before the rear seat and hangs on the hooks. 
This is to cover the area open at the body bracing so from the trunk you can't see the back of seat.


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Most of the major Pontiac Resto parts suppliers should have the Trunk Divider Panel as its known.
> It basically is a HD cardboard panel that goes in before the rear seat and hangs on the hooks.
> This is to cover the area open at the body bracing so from the trunk you can't see the back of seat.


Thanks GTO Jr!, yeah, I know I can buy one from Ames, but it seems like shipping would be more than the part is worth. I was looking for a paper template (foldable) that I could use to trace on some heavy board at home.....


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

All the resto places that sell these charge oversize shipping so yes the shipping is more than the part, but you know it will fit. Some places on E-Bay offer free shipping but is built in the price—like $45+. 

No one makes a paper template, no call for it. Make your own by using rosin paper or sheets of newspaper taped together bigger than the back area, hang it on the hooks and then trim the paper till it fits, covers the opening, and clears the wheel well housings. OR just measure the width across the top and the height to cover the opening and cut a piece of cardboard that size. Hang it on the hooks then trim to fit as needed. The fit and cuts don’t have to be exact, all your trying to do is cover the opening. Maybe the one from Ames is sounding better :smile3:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

$69/shipped on ePay;
64 65 Chevrolet Chevelle & Olds Cutlass 64-67 GTO/Skylark Trunk Divider Board | eBay


----------

